# Electrolux fridge 12 v problem.Help please!!



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We are away just now and wont be able to get to Delamere for around 3 weeks Problem is fridge RM 5405 LM When on 240v its ok, but when not on hookup it goes straight to 12v stays on 12 v till battery has gone down then kicks onto gas ,stays on gas till 12v has built up again and then goes back on 12v this discharges the battery very quickly.The van was rewired for 12v 2 weeks ago we are thinking the 12v has been wired direct to the fridge not through the relay?? or faulty relay.?/ At the moment we have it on gas and have taken the 12v fuse out but concerned it might do other damage it is working ok like this.Is there any way of testing the relay .Fridge does`nt swith manualy its an AES fridge..

Val


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi, Definitely sounds like your vans 12V is wired incorrectly. An AES fridge will switch to 12V in preference to gas but ONLY whilst the engine is running. 
I have an AES fridge but you can switch manually by continued presses of the power select button. Are you sure you cannot switch yours manually? 
If you are coming to the CCC site at Delamere Forest you could always call me


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Val,
I would not worry about removing the 12 volt fuse as it should not do any damage and if it makes it work on gas then you are for the time being "sorted".
My guess is that the 12 volt supply that is associated with the engine running is connected to the wrong place. The AES fridges require two different 12 volt supplies, one from the leisure battery to run the fridge electronics ane one from the engine to tell it to work from 12 volts.
Get your dealer to sort it when you get home. No worries.
Clive


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks for your replies ,was worried about removing the fuse in case it did other damage ,as we are not on hookup for a few weeks and the weather is hot I need the fridge!!We have telephoned delamere and will phone them when we are going north. Just bought the van 2 weeks ago so there are a few problems to sort out that are being attended to I HOPE>>> 

Val


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

It may be the relay that senses the ignition is on is stick open and giving the impression to the fridge that the ignition is on all the time. 

Phill


----------

